# VBA Dialoge (Outlook)



## XsilentX (11. August 2003)

HI

Ich erstelle ein Programm, das das Format von Telefonnummern im Outlook überprüft. Wenn das Format nicht stimmt, kommt eine Form auf der ich die Telefonnummer ändern kann.

Am besten wäre dazu, wenn ich den vorgefertigeten Dialog "Telefonnummer überprüfen" einbauen kann.
[Der Dialog kommt wenn man auf das Eingabefeld bei der Telefonnummer (normalen Kontakteigenschaften) doppelt klickt.]

Kann ich diesen Dialog aufrufen oder müsste ich den selber programmieren?

mfg Simon


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. August 2003)

Du könntest dafür entweder eine normale Input-Box nehmen, aber das ist unter Umständen nicht ganz passend für diesen Zweck.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde schon einen eigenen Dialog benutzen und dabei gleich das MaskEdit-Control benutzen, um nur Eingaben nach bestimmten Mustern zuzulassen.


----------



## XsilentX (11. August 2003)

am besten wärs schon, wenn ich den dialog verwenden könnte. das wär das einfachste für jeden anwender.


----------



## XsilentX (12. August 2003)

habs mal mit edit mask probiert -> keine lizenz ?! ;(

*update* 
mir wäre auch geholfen wenn ich von irgendwo ne dropdownliste mit allen ländervorwahlen her kriegen könnte!!


----------

